# Pokas kids!!! Do they get anymore gorgeous then this? Wow!!



## Nubiansrus1 (Sep 2, 2009)

Man I think my does are wanting something special this year... they are really doing me proud.  Poka had her kids today, one doeling and one buckling. See for yourselves.  Im a happy lady

The doeling



















The buckling


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Ooooooo! So I'll just come on over and pull a little switcheroo with your doeling and my lil white/black speckled one 

Congrats! They're both GORGEOUS!


<3<3<3 those spots!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow! I love the bucklings pattern, and aww!!!


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

The buckling looks like he's wearing a stocking. :slapfloor: The doeling has some nice markings. They both are very cutie. Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Beautiful!!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Ahhhhh soooooooo jealous!!! We all know my love and adoration for those moonspotted babies... and you definitely got some there!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!! Can you send some of those spots my way?????????? LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations on such flashy lil' longears!! :leap: 
Adorable!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

adorable - LOVE that doeling!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, wow, wow look at the colors! The eyes on the fella-  ! Congratulations!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Really, really cute. Congrats on the new kids.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on such beautiful babies! :shocked:


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!! I am a sucker for spots!!!!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Lots of Spots!!! :drool: :drool:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

Gorgeous!!! I've always been a sucker for those darling ears!!! 

LOVE THEM! Congratulations...sure you don't want to send any to PA?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats.... they are beautiful.... :greengrin:


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

beautiful, just beautiful!!


----------

